

Project Harpoon – the latest attempt to shame women’s bodies - alexwoodcreates
http://www.thememo.com/2015/08/27/project-harpoon-the-latest-attempt-to-shame-womens-bodies/

======
luso_brazilian
A puerile attention seeking behavior. The creators thrive at the media and
social media exposure and clearly are doing it for the reactions so don't give
it to them. The more exacerbated the reaction the more they'll do it.

~~~
dozzie
I'm not sure if you mean the guys participating in "Project Harpoon" or the
author of the article, as the comment fits both, given the man-hating tone of
the article.

------
LoLFactor
The author of the article used the word "patriarchal". And the category for
the article is Objectification.

OK, clearly, this "project" is of an inflammatory nature, I'll give you that,
but can we please not spiral into a SJW discussion on Hacker News?

From what I can gather it's just a bunch of trolls making fun of fat people
(there are men there, too). Not the most noble of pastimes, but not Hacker
News worthy neither.

